# Greetings from Saratoga Springs, NY



## Bees new mistress (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I am a relative newbie. Just started bee keeping this past spring/summer... Hive appears to have done very well. Made all the 1st year mistakes I'm sure... But looking forward to adding a 2nd hive next year (and then a 3rd and 4th . . )


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Welcome and good luck,Im in same position here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, let's hope your second hive learns faster.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Bees new mistress said:


> Made all the 1st year mistakes I'm sure...


If you enjoyed learning from your first year mistakes, you'll love the 2nd and 3rd year mistakes... 


Welcome to Beesource !


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome from just over the border (hr and a half) in MA. You'll want to look for the SABA Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association event that's usualy held each spring at SUNY Albany. Lots of great speakers and hundreds of fellow beekeepers


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome! Have you joined SABA yet? I don't get to as many meetings as I'd like but I look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome and best of luck....

Bryn


----------

